# Stobe light losing power?



## Quovadis (Nov 6, 2016)

I am using multiple strobes around my subject but have noticed the strobe lighting the white backdrop is firing, but the backdrop is much darker than it was previously.
Do strobes lose power after a few months of use?


----------



## tirediron (Nov 6, 2016)

Not normally; they either work or they don't work.  Have you checked it with a meter?  Checked your aperture, ISO, and the strobe's output.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 6, 2016)

tirediron said:
			
		

> Not normally; they either work or they don't work.  Have you checked it with a meter?  Checked your aperture, ISO, and the strobe's output.



Yes, check everything to make 100% SURE that all the lights are firing properly; cables/cords, triggers, transmitters, etc.,etc.. At times a flashtube might work itself a bit loose, and might not fire, but normally, a flash tube either fires, or does not fire, and is either good, or defective. The third condition is "not hooked up correctly", either to slaves, or triggers, or to cables; if the connections are 100% correct, then you might have an actual problem. Secondly, at times, settings for flash output levels can get changed; if the backdrop is supposed to be pure white, you might have a power distribution issue, of either too much light on the foreground, or not enough light on the background.


----------



## Quovadis (Nov 6, 2016)

Yes they are all firing, but I noticed that 3 out of the 6 strobe bulbs have "weakened" even on full power, the flash is not strong like it used to be...I have ordered replacement bulbs, and shall try to switch them out.
I am really scratching my head...I use this set up all day long, and have it down to a science. The ISO and other settings never change. I exclude the camera.
I mean... I have this down to such a science that I normally take 12 shots of each bag..in different positions, and never even look at a shot after it is taken, I'm so confident it's perfect.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 6, 2016)

Not sure what the strobes are: monolights? Pack-and-head fired? Perhaps the issue is loss of capacitor efficiency/capability? More information might help diagnose the issue. Not sure what you are using.


----------



## Quovadis (Nov 6, 2016)

Derrel said:


> Not sure what the strobes are: monolights? Pack-and-head fired? Perhaps the issue is loss of capacitor efficiency/capability? More information might help diagnose the issue. Not sure what you are using.


 These things here. I cannot give you any more information, I would not know how to test a capacitor myself.
https://www.amazon.com/NEEWER-Studi...keywords=neewer+250+watt+strobe+studio+lights


----------



## Derrel (Nov 6, 2016)

Read some of the comments on those...one mentioned that the slaves seemed to STOP working right...but that a new triggering system helped get them working properly. I'd check to make sure that everything is set right, bulbs inserted fully, power levels set properly, camera ISO and f/stop set correctly, and that all triggers/slaves are working 100% correctly.


----------



## Quovadis (Nov 6, 2016)

Wow
you are correct.
The wireless triggers have batteries inside, and the batteries were low, causing the strobes sometimes to trigger and sometimes not.
Thanks for the tips guys...this problem is solved,


----------

